# Hinterbauständer für Cube Analog



## Mister-MTB (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,  ich habe mir ein "Cube Analog black 'n' white" Baujahr 2011 gekauft und möchte mir einen Hinterbauständer zulegen.

Nach einigen Reinfällen möchte ich euch fragen mit welchem Ständer ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt.

Bei Cube-Europe findet man ja nur diese Aussage:



> Universal Hinterbauständer die an der Ketten- und Sitzstrebe montiert  werden sind für alle Hardtail Rahmen zugelassen.
> 
> Ausnahmen:      Alle Fullies     Alle Carbon Rahmen
> 
> Es ist darauf zu achten, dass zwischen dem Ständer und Rahmen ein Schutz  aus Gummi montiert ist. Nicht zulässig sind Hinterbauständer die nur  einen Klemmpunkt an der Kettenstrebe besitzen. Eine langfristige  Schädigung der Kettenstrebe ist nicht auszuschließen.



Mister-MTB


----------



## Milan0 (6. Dezember 2011)

Weglassen, oder weißt du nicht was passiert, wenn man mit Ständer hart fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (6. Dezember 2011)

Schau dir mal auf der Cube Seite das Analog Disc Blue/Green an.
Auf einen der Bilder ist ein Ständer montiert, anscheinend direkt von Cube. 
Zu kaufen gibts den HIER.
Ob der was taugt oder welcher andere passt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## christucci (7. Dezember 2011)

Diesen kaufte ich für das Cube WLS Comp meiner Gattin.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p13394_Parkstuetze-Kick-104-.html
passt!


----------



## blutbuche (8. Dezember 2011)

an ein mtb gehört kein ständer . punkt.-


----------



## Fetcher (8. Dezember 2011)

Der Cube eigene Ständer ist richtig gut. Kann man super befestigen und ist stabil. Wenn ein Ständer wirklich sein muss, dann nur den von Cube für ein Cube.


----------



## Mister-MTB (11. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

danke für alle Antworten!

@Blutbuche & Milan0:

Ich habe mir eines der billigsten vom Cube geholt, weil ich es für den normalen Gebrauch benötige und nicht für ExtremTouren in den Alpen etc., denn hätte ich mir bestimmt ein hochpreisigeres Teil ausgesucht.

@Asko & Fetcher

Danke für den Hinweis, dass Cube auch einen eigenen Ständer verkauft. Ich werde mir diesen nächste Woche bestellen und nach der Montage noch einen Beitrag in diesen Thread schreiben.

Mister-MTB


----------



## Mister-MTB (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

hier nun mein angekündigter Beitrag zum Cube Ständer.

Er macht erstmal einen guten, langlebigen Eindruck und passt tatsächlich nur an die aufgeführten Cube-Bikes.

Nachteilig ist dass zur Montage dass Hinterrad ausgebaut werden muss. Es sei denn man hat die entsprechenden kurzen Imbusschlüssel. Außerdem negativ zu bewerten ist die Verpackung. Wenigstens ein kleines Bild oder eine kurze Anbauanleitung ist wohl nicht zu viel verlangt. Su musste ich mir erst dass oben angeführte Bild im Internet suchen um zusehen wie die Montage gedacht ist.

Aber ansonsten ist er sein Geld wert und sollte auch eine Weile halten.

Nochmal vielen Dank für alle Antworten!

Mister-MTB


----------

